
Expertise is falling out of favor - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/future-of-work-expertise-navy/590647/
======
tabtab
The examples are mostly about the military. It's hard to extrapolate that to
IT.

If anything IT is becoming more specialized because our tool stacks are
becoming more complex. For example, pre-web, UI's were generally easy to
create and change due to their WYSIWYG nature. The Web pissed on WYSIWYG big-
time because it's "flow-based", and different browsers, versions, and OS
settings would render differently.

Thus, it generally requires a UI specialist to do it well. It might change
with a new tool or standard, though. The pendulum of approaches often swings
back and forth over time, similar to how the industry swings between server-
centric and client-centric designs. And, data-centric versus code-centric,
etc.

------
daveslash
Admittedly this comment isn't related to the article itself, but I had the
opportunity to tour the USS Gabrielle Giffords a couple of years ago. I'm not
an expert in naval ships, but it seemed very impressive. Being made out of
aluminum instead of traditional steel, much of the insides were covered in
reflective anti-fire material; made it look "space-agey". If you live in San
Diego, or another naval town in the U.S., keep an eye on local news as the
navy occasionally offers tours open to the public.

------
mntmoss
"Fast is smooth, smooth is slow" is the phrase that comes to mind.

